# Dog Peeing alot...like water.



## Flatlander (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello there...I have switched my dogs to the Acana small breed dog food and have been pretty happy for the most part. However, I have noticed one of my mini's has been peeing alittle more than ususal and it is very clear. She is happy and seems to have not problems. Could this be from the food change or something more? Anyone else encounter this at all? She was on Purina EN gastroenteric and seem to do well with that too...but wanted all my dogs on same food. Anyone have any suggestions? Thank you


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

could be because acana is more protein which tends to make dogs thirstier which might explain extra peeing.


----------



## SpringerLover (Feb 22, 2012)

My dogs both drink and urinate more when on grain free kibble. I just offer them more water.

I personally make a point to feed more raw meals (more moisture content) when they're on grain free as it does tend to reduce the excessive drinking and peeing I've seen.


----------

